# Should I take it?



## Jamescosta

I recently went through the bpd process, just to get experience interviewing. I was accepted into the academy that starts this month but the thing is I'd rather get on the state police. Should I just wait until the next hiring process? I would hate to go through two academys. Thanks


----------



## bbuck

Are you on the list for the State Police currently? If not, the next test for the State Police is in 2017.


----------



## Jamescosta

bbuck said:


> Are you on the list for the State Police currently? If not, the next test for the State Police is in 2017.


Yes, Im relatively far up on the list. I should get a card for the next one, just not sure when that will be, considering what the budget has been like with the state.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Is this a serious question?


----------



## GARDA

_A bird in the hand... _


----------



## Jamescosta

mtc said:


> No, you should definitely wait for the MSP position. That's where it's at - BPD is just the JV team.
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKING HIGH???
> You'd "hate to go through two academies" ?????
> 
> Is there a date set yet for the next class? NO ! Nobody has any idea when that'll be.
> The number of academies you have to complete to achieve the dream shouldn't even be part of the equation.


To clarify, I already have a decent job with the Suffolk sheriffs department, have kids, so two long academies arent that appealing. I don't mind staying here for the time being, just considering options.


----------



## HuskyH-2

mtc said:


> Wanna be a cop or CO?


The only relevant question IMO


----------



## mpd61

How in the name of ALL that is holy can somebody actually ask a question like this? Hell ya by all means, PASS UP the BPD Academy! It's pretty much worthless anyway. About a notch below SSPO and barely a bit more comprehensive than the R/I Academy. What could you possibly do with that academy anywhere else in the Commonwealth, or the other States across the country? Hell I would rather be able to say anytime, anywhere in the future with conviction;
"_Damn straight I passed on that pussy Boston PD. I 'm waiting to get on as a State Trooper instead, so I got that going for me" _Said the dumbest son-of-a-bitch since Obama stated Jihadist's will respect tougher gun control laws.
JIM! WISE UP!


----------



## felony

No job is a guarantee. You may get injured and fail out of either academy.


----------



## pahapoika

You already work in the city so the BPD academy wouldn't be that much of a "hardship". Probably take a financial hit, but make it up on details.

Staties will have you living out west, home on weekends, plus they washout allot of people and short money while attending the academy

I get the whole "Best of the best" thing , but why not take Boston and you'll have jail and street experience.

Then if you do get the call for the state you will be a super trooper


----------



## Jamescosta

mtc said:


> Consider this then - will you be happy with your life if you pass up BPD and MSP never materializes?
> BPD academy still has you home every night, MSP you're home weekends only and I hear you're given plenty of homework to do anyway.
> 
> Wanna be a cop or CO?
> 
> Flip side is, if you make it to MSP you can move those kids out to Gods country.
> 
> As Garda said..."a bird in the hand"


All very good points. I know it seems like a no brainer, but the requirement to stay in Boston is a bitch, I'd probably lose my wife on that point alone. I guess at this point in the game it's more of a work/life balance issue for me. 4 years ago it would've been a no brainer, I guess today it shouldn't be that much different. There is always the lateral option.


----------



## sf1530

I live in West Roxbury now, a lot of BPD officers live around here. Parts of Dorchester and Hyde Park can be nice too. Nice thing about W Roxbury is you have a few parochial schools like St. Ts and Holy Name and for high school you can shoot for the exam schools (BLS and BLA) or CM and Mt. Alvernia.


----------



## LA Copper

What would really be nice is if they would get rid of the whole residency rule thing. It's a bit archaic and has more negatives than positives in my opinion, especially in today's society.


----------



## pahapoika

Jamescosta said:


> All very good points. I know it seems like a no brainer, but the requirement to stay in Boston is a bitch, I'd probably lose my wife on that point alone. I guess at this point in the game it's more of a work/life balance issue for me. 4 years ago it would've been a no brainer, I guess today it shouldn't be that much different. There is always the lateral option.


Funny because my wife hated leaving South Boston. We moved out west for a job assignment and couldn't wait to get out of there. Don't know for sure , but believe the state sends their rookies to the Berkshires 

Like Woody said West Roxbury is like copland ( more Milton then Boston ) Savin Hill ( on the station side ), Port Norfolk, Hill Top St ( Florian Hall area ) , etc and of course Southie

Plenty of good places to live in the city even Allston/Brighton ( if you get assigned there ) , but thinking most likely nights over in Area B 

Explain the money and bennies to wifey and that may get her on board.


----------



## felony

Or rent a room off craigslist as your "residence" and buy a house in Dedham.


----------



## pahapoika

felony said:


> Or rent a room off craigslist as your "residence" and buy a house in Dedham.


Does that still work ?

Thought they were a little tougher on residency these days.


----------



## LA Copper

Just out of curiosity, has anyone challenged the residency rule recently?


----------



## pahapoika

That's what I thought. mumbles was real big on residency.

Is it something that after 10 years you can move 15 miles as the crow flies from the city limits or something like that ?


----------



## BxDetSgt

On behalf of all of us who moved away to be cops*...FUCK YOU TAKE THE DAMN JOB AND STOP WHINING*


----------



## USAF3424

Tell Zeke or Streat on day one thaf you want to be a trooper. Be sure to come back and let us know how that worked out for ya.


----------



## tsunami

Jamescosta said:


> I recently went through the bpd process, just to get experience interviewing. I was accepted into the academy that starts this month but the thing is I'd rather get on the state police. Should I just wait until the next hiring process? I would hate to go through two academys. Thanks


I THINK YOU SHOULD WAIT FOR THE NEXT MSP.

DONT LISTEN to any of these guys!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

"Bird in the hand" is the best advice. One can never assume the *next* job is coming nor will one be assured they will be in a position to accept the next job. We can't take our health, finances, family etc situations for granted therefore the next job may never become a reality. Both are excellent agencies to work for therefore you are in a better position than most. Best of luck in whatever you decide and stay safe!


----------



## Jamescosta

BxDetSgt said:


> On behalf of all of us who moved away to be cops*...FUCK YOU TAKE THE DAMN JOB AND STOP WHINING*


Not whining, just getting on is not as big of a priority for me now as it has been. And realistically taking this means staying in Boston and forgetting about the MSP because that would be my 4th academy, just too much for the family to deal with while I chase my own dream. At the same time I obviously don't want to look back in a few years with any regrets. Fuck it, might as well go.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Jamescosta said:


> just too much for the family to deal with while I chase my own dream.


I know this feeling well. Sometimes you have to sacrifice your dreams for the betterment of your family.

It's been said already. Bird in the hand.

Take Boston.


----------



## trueblue

USAF3424 said:


> Tell Zeke or Streat on day one thaf you want to be a trooper. Be sure to come back and let us know how that worked out for ya.


PO Streat was transferred from the academy years ago.......


----------



## USAF3424

trueblue said:


> PO Streat was transferred from the academy years ago.......


Yeah i know. Hes going back up there.


----------



## samadam78

this has to be at troll right?


----------



## msw

Jamescosta said:


> .........taking this means staying in Boston and forgetting about the MSP because that would be my 4th academy, just too much for the family to deal with while I chase my own dream......


I'm curious, why would your attendance at an Academy (especially one that is not a live-in Academy; or is BPD's Academy a live-in?) be hard on your family? I would think your time there would be _easier_ than when you get out, and have to work all hours of night shifts with court time piled on, etc. I don't know your personal situation, but for anyone in decent physical condition (or willing to work out to attain that prior to the Academy) and of average intelligence (or willing to study hard), and who enters with the right attitude (don't wear your MSP T-shirt on Day 1 of the BPD Academy), I can't imagine a modern day police Academy that would be more difficult - either on the new Officer, himself, or their family - than the life-style they will encounter when the hit the street after graduation. I can understand not wanting to live in the City of Boston, but please tell me, what's the big deal with not wanting to go to a(nother) Academy?

I agree with BxDetSgt, there were many of us who left MA to get LE jobs, and would have loved to be in your situation. I would have loved to have gotten on _either _ BPD or MSP, but it wasn't going to happen for me due to the politics and minority hiring pushes of the me-1970's, so I left MA for California in 1977. (BTW, I way more enjoyed my 17-week LASD Academy time than the following 2 years where I had to work the County Jail, before getting transferred to patrol.)


----------



## msw

Sorry for the double post, was trying to edit "me-1970's" to "mid-1970's" but I F'd it up. Gonna leave it alone now so I don't make it worse!


----------



## pahapoika

They told us to enjoy the days and weekends off spent at the DOC academy because one graduated we wouldn't see them for a very long time 


The key is to get out of that damn jail


----------



## temps1

I never post on this website because when I read different responses and post I don't know what to expect. I came across this post and honestly felt I had to reply. This post is really sad. James, you have to understand that there are many BOSTONIANS that would kill to be a Boston Police Officer! For you to come on this board where there have been people that have tried desperately to get into that academy and have not made it is A HUGE SLAP IN THE FACE! You went through the process just for the "Interview Experience"?!?! Seriously? I grew up in Boston as a BOSTON RESIDENT, I'm making a point because half the people that get in use fake addresses anyway and are not Boston residents. I made it through the entire process and got a B.S. letter saying I "Tied with people in my group and was not selected for this Academy class" I know BPD officers that have never heard of someone making it through the whole process and not getting into the Academy. I just feel like it is completely disrespectful to come on here and say you went through the process just for experience and don't want the job! You should of gave that CHANCE to someone from Dorchester, Roxbury, Mattapan, South Boston, West Roxbury, and South End to have the chance to make it to the academy. You wasted a spot for someone from the city. Completely unbelievable!! If you don't want the job don't take the test!!!


----------



## Jamescosta

temps1 said:


> I never post on this website because when I read different responses and post I don't know what to expect. I came across this post and honestly felt I had to reply. This post is really sad. James, you have to understand that there are many BOSTONIANS that would kill to be a Boston Police Officer! For you to come on this board where there have been people that have tried desperately to get into that academy and have not made it is A HUGE SLAP IN THE FACE! You went through the process just for the "Interview Experience"?!?! Seriously? I grew up in Boston as a BOSTON RESIDENT, I'm making a point because half the people that get in use fake addresses anyway and are not Boston residents. I made it through the entire process and got a B.S. letter saying I "Tied with people in my group and was not selected for this Academy class" I know BPD officers that have never heard of someone making it through the whole process and not getting into the Academy. I just feel like it is completely disrespectful to come on here and say you went through the process just for experience and don't want the job! You should of gave that CHANCE to someone from Dorchester, Roxbury, Mattapan, South Boston, West Roxbury, and South End to have the chance to make it to the academy. You wasted a spot for someone from the city. Completely unbelievable!! If you don't want the job don't take the test!!!


First of all, I agree there are people that tried desperately to get into that academy, thing is, you aren't one of them. If you had separated yourself from the rest by improving on yourself, maybe you would have been selected. Or maybe if you had served your country you would be in the same position that I am in, a position that I EARNED. So quit your bitching. 
But I'll be generous and give you some advice. The reason you weren't selected (in addition to why the bpd didn't want you) is that you don't take personal responsibility. Instead of stepping your game up, you've decided to take to the Internet and whine about someone else who has earned the spot you want. You sound like an entitled little prick.


----------



## Jamescosta

temps1 said:


> I never post on this website because when I read different responses and post I don't know what to expect. I came across this post and honestly felt I had to reply. This post is really sad. James, you have to understand that there are many BOSTONIANS that would kill to be a Boston Police Officer! For you to come on this board where there have been people that have tried desperately to get into that academy and have not made it is A HUGE SLAP IN THE FACE! You went through the process just for the "Interview Experience"?!?! Seriously? I grew up in Boston as a BOSTON RESIDENT, I'm making a point because half the people that get in use fake addresses anyway and are not Boston residents. I made it through the entire process and got a B.S. letter saying I "Tied with people in my group and was not selected for this Academy class" I know BPD officers that have never heard of someone making it through the whole process and not getting into the Academy. I just feel like it is completely disrespectful to come on here and say you went through the process just for experience and don't want the job! You should of gave that CHANCE to someone from Dorchester, Roxbury, Mattapan, South Boston, West Roxbury, and South End to have the chance to make it to the academy. You wasted a spot for someone from the city. Completely unbelievable!! If you don't want the job don't take the test!!!


*Temps - I approved this so you may enjoy the group buttfucking you deserve... play nice with respected members on this board.... or GTFO !!*


----------



## Jamescosta

msw said:


> I'm curious, why would your attendance at an Academy (especially one that is not a live-in Academy; or is BPD's Academy a live-in?) be hard on your family? I would think your time there would be _easier_ than when you get out, and have to work all hours of night shifts with court time piled on, etc. I don't know your personal situation, but for anyone in decent physical condition (or willing to work out to attain that prior to the Academy) and of average intelligence (or willing to study hard), and who enters with the right attitude (don't wear your MSP T-shirt on Day 1 of the BPD Academy), I can't imagine a modern day police Academy that would be more difficult - either on the new Officer, himself, or their family - than the life-style they will encounter when the hit the street after graduation. I can understand not wanting to live in the City of Boston, but please tell me, what's the big deal with not wanting to go to a(nother) Academy?
> 
> I agree with BxDetSgt, there were many of us who left MA to get LE jobs, and would have loved to be in your situation. I would have loved to have gotten on _either _ BPD or MSP, but it wasn't going to happen for me due to the politics and minority hiring pushes of the me-1970's, so I left MA for California in 1977. (BTW, I way more enjoyed my 17-week LASD Academy time than the following 2 years where I had to work the County Jail, before getting transferred to patrol.)


I hear you, and I am grateful for the position I'm in right now, I never intended to come off as upset about it. To address your question, it comes down to finances and living in Boston. With a mortgage and daycare for two kids, taking a paycut for two academies would just be unfair for my family. They've already dealt with a lot considering all the holidays/weekends/forced overtime, I'm at least in a position now where I'm not as affected by a lot of those factors. Plus, the wife wants to move out of boston eventually. So much of getting into or being in law enforcement revolves around sacrifice, it's just a different story when your sacrifice becomes a burden on someone else. I was just hoping to get some advice from some people that have been in similar positions.


----------



## Goose

Jamescosta said:


> First of all, I agree there are people that tried desperately to get into that academy, thing is, you aren't one of them. If you had separated yourself from the rest by improving on yourself, maybe you would have been selected. Or maybe if you had served your country you would be in the same position that I am in, a position that I EARNED. So quit your bitching.
> But I'll be generous and give you some advice. The reason you weren't selected (in addition to why the bpd didn't want you) is that you don't take personal responsibility. Instead of stepping your game up, you've decided to take to the Internet and whine about someone else who has earned the spot you want. You sound like an entitled little prick.


Thanks for your service. One thing to add - you haven't been here long enough to take a dump on other people here, regardless of whether they are new or not. For all you know, temps1 and other people that applied and were not selected for BPD may be veterans as well. Have some humility or you will not be welcome here.


----------



## Jamescosta

Goose said:


> Thanks for your service. One thing to add - you haven't been here long enough to take a dump on other people here, regardless of whether they are new or not. For all you know, temps1 and other people that applied and were not selected for BPD may be veterans as well. Have some humility or you will not be welcome here.


I was only defending my post from someone who was disrespectful. I never meant to disrespect this forum. But he did mention he was tied for last, thats how I knew he is not a vet, based on how far they went down the list.


----------



## Jamescosta

woodyd said:


> That's a very good point, and I would also add that I would not be surprised if the background investigators from MSP read this site.


That's why no one uses their real name


----------



## Jamescosta

Goose said:


> Thanks for your service. One thing to add - you haven't been here long enough to take a dump on other people here, regardless of whether they are new or not. For all you know, temps1 and other people that applied and were not selected for BPD may be veterans as well. Have some humility or you will not be welcome here.


To add to that, I understand I am new to this forum, but I'm not new to the field. So I will not let someone that is unaware of my situation insult me without responding directly to that individual.


----------



## Goose

Jamescosta said:


> I was only defending my post from someone who was disrespectful. I never meant to disrespect this forum. But he did mention he was tied for last, thats how I knew he is not a vet, based on how far they went down the list.


I see where he says he was tied, not tied for last. I don't see why you would need to defend yourself from what was written. You could have simply acknowledged what he said and moved on. Opinions aren't always pretty.

You are lucky to be in the position you are in and you need to do what is best for your family. Period. Otherwise they may not be there for you when you stop, look around, and wonder what the hell went wrong.


----------



## HistoryHound

Jamescosta said:


> That's why no one uses their real name


I'm just going to leave this here:










****I was content to just sit back and watch this thread without comment until I saw that post.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

This is why the terrorists hate us.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Insted of asking strangers and trying to garner sympathy from the dilemma of having to do two academies, something most people would kill for, if you haven't already, sit down with your wife, have a long talk and figure out what direction to go. My daughter was born 3 weeks before I started my second academy and and my son was in school. My wife knew I wanted msp and she had to sacrifice probably more than me to make it happen. We moved out of our condo, and she moved in with my mom a new born and a 6 yo. No way I could have done that shit. But it's a small amount of time for life time career and your love ones should get that. My wife is a good piece of gear, and would do anything for me and for that I pay her off on the big end. "You wanna go get drinks with friends, no prob". " oh you want to watch traveling ya ya pants and cry with a box of chocolate, I got the kids". I never worked for Boston, but I'm sure it's a great dept. You might get there, love it and not want to leave and convince the family to stay in Boston. Or you might want to make a change and be lucky enough to have the opportunity to do so. Lots of people did multiple academies or were cops for a long, long time before going to State. Huge sacrifice for them and their families. It was absolutely worth it for me to do two full time academies to get where I wanted to go, but I made that decision with my family, do the same.


----------



## Jamescosta

Goose said:


> I see where he says he was tied, not tied for last. I don't see why you would need to defend yourself from what was written. You could have simply acknowledged what he said and moved on. Opinions aren't always pretty.
> 
> You are lucky to be in the position you are in and you need to do what is best for your family. Period. Otherwise they may not be there for you when you stop, look around, and wonder what the hell went wrong.


Point taken. And thank you for the advice.


----------



## tallwill88

If BPD ever exhausted their list, would they take people who didn't live in Boston?


----------



## Jamescosta

Goose said:


> I see where he says he was tied, not tied for last. I don't see why you would need to defend yourself from what was written. You could have simply acknowledged what he said and moved on. Opinions aren't always pretty.
> 
> You are lucky to be in the position you are in and you need to do what is best for your family. Period. Otherwise they may not be there for you when you stop, look around, and wonder what the hell went wrong.


And I just understood him to be tied for last because it sounded like he didn't receive a bypass letter, just a letter saying he was not selected.


----------



## HuskyH-2

You only receive a bypass letter If your bypassed for someone in a lower band/score. I.E. If you scored 98 and they took 100-98 but they didn't get to you, it's not a bypass. so no letter.


----------



## Jamescosta

HuskyH-2 said:


> You only receive a bypass letter If your bypassed for someone in a lower band/score. I.E. If you scored 98 and they took 100-98 but they didn't get to you, it's not a bypass. so no letter.


Well he implied he was passed up because he was tied, if there is a bypass they are also required to give you a reason for the bypass. He was saying I took a spot he could've taken, but if he was bypassed, the amount of available spots would not matter.


----------



## Jamescosta

Maybe someone can clarify, but I was under the impression that you need to have a conditional offer of employment in order to take the medical/psych portion of the process. If you finish that part and then they see that more people made it through the entire process than they expected, Would they not accept you to the academy?


----------



## Jamescosta

woodyd said:


> That's a very good point, and I would also add that I would not be surprised if the background investigators from MSP read this site.


I did a couple round of backgrounds for Suffolk, I doubt they would look on this site.


----------



## kdk240

1.kid TAKE THE JOB....PERIOD. all of us who are on out here have had to make huge sacrifaces for the job. Did we all get on where we wanted some yes some no. But we got on and that counts. Then there are those members here that deserve to be on and arent and should be . So you have been given a gift. Dont complain and be in greatful. You have hit the ticket with that offer. I'd quit my dept. tomorrow with my seniority and re do Bostons academy and go back to nights walking a beat in b 2 or 3 just for the honor of being a member of bpd....im to old for that now. But if given the chance i would. You want to wait. Give it to those who earned it and will take it with out so much of a blink. 
2. After a long time here i get a feeling I see where this could be heading therefore i propose the following....


----------



## Jamescosta

kdk240 said:


> 1.kid TAKE THE JOB....PERIOD. all of us who are on out here have had to make huge sacrifaces for the job. Did we all get on where we wanted some yes some no. But we got on and that counts. Then there are those members here that deserve to be on and arent and should be . So you have been given a gift. Dont complain and be in greatful. You have hit the ticket with that offer. I'd quit my dept. tomorrow with my seniority and re do Bostons academy and go back to nights walking a beat in b 2 or 3 just for the honor of being a member of bpd....im to old for that now. But if given the chance i would. You want to wait. Give it to those who earned it and will take it with out so much of a blink.
> 2. After a long time here i get a feeling I see where this could be heading therefore i propose the following....
> 
> View attachment 4241


Once again, not complaining, was just looking for advice/personal experiences from parents in a similar position. Also, already said id take it. And sorry you never made it on.


----------



## kdk240

Understood sir. Pointing out the obvious as others have. 
2. Had you read my entire post. And been observant (a must in le as you should all ready know)you would have realized i am on. 13 years but whos counting.


----------



## Jamescosta

kdk240 said:


> Understood sir. Pointing out the obvious as others have.
> 2. Had you read my entire post. And been observant (a must in le as you should all ready know)you would have realized i am on. 13 years but whos counting.


As you should note, I am not "ingreatful". I understand the position that I am in. Worked the last decade towards being "lucky" enough to be in my current situation. Thank you tho


----------



## Hush

Hold off...you deserve the job you want! Don't let anybody rush you into something you're not ready for. Worst case, the opening will still be there if you need it. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamescosta

kdk240 said:


> Understood sir. Pointing out the obvious as others have.
> 2. Had you read my entire post. And been observant (a must in le as you should all ready know)you would have realized i am on. 13 years but whos counting.





Hush said:


> Hold off...you deserve the job you want! Don't let anybody rush you into something you're not ready for. Worst case, the opening will still be there if you need it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I thought about it. I received a medical deferment to the 83rd, but the hiring is so sporadic given political atmosphere these days. Nothings ever guaranteed tho.


----------



## Hush

Take a pass. Trust us, you'll be fine 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamescosta

Hush said:


> Take a pass. Trust us, you'll be fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Received


----------



## cvboy

What happens when people go through the process and don't get selected? For example, if appointing authority chooses one person in a tied group what happens to the rest of the people in the group? Do their name get removed from the certification list? When people are bypassed do their name get removed from the list?

If BPD chooses one person among all the people that scored 98.... Next time BPD send cards out will they send cards to the people that scored 98 and were not selected for the previous academy or they will simply proceed and send cards to 97 and below?


----------



## USAF3424

cvboy said:


> What happens when people go through the process and don't get selected? For example, if appointing authority chooses one person in a tied group what happens to the rest of the people in the group? Do their name get removed from the certification list? When people are bypassed do their name get removed from the list?
> 
> If BPD chooses one person among all the people that scored 98.... Next time BPD send cards out will they send cards to the people that scored 98 and were not selected for the previous academy or they will simply proceed and send cards to 97 and below?


The next class will be hired off the new list so the people that went through the latest process in a tied group are screwed. The cadet program will also make it more difficult for civilians to get hired. Once they have 2 years they get absolute preference and a minimum of 1/3 of each recruit class must be made up of cadets.


----------



## Jamescosta

cvboy said:


> What happens when people go through the process and don't get selected? For example, if appointing authority chooses one person in a tied group what happens to the rest of the people in the group? Do their name get removed from the certification list? When people are bypassed do their name get removed from the list?
> 
> If BPD chooses one person among all the people that scored 98.... Next time BPD send cards out will they send cards to the people that scored 98 and were not selected for the previous academy or they will simply proceed and send cards to 97 and below?


Their names usually would remain on the list and they would have a chance hiring process, but like someone mentioned, the old list expired in October.


----------



## Jamescosta

tallwill88 said:


> If BPD ever exhausted their list, would they take people who didn't live in Boston?


Yes. If exhausted they would then go down the list, starting with all the disabled vets in the state. With such a long list, most likely won't happen.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Jamescosta said:


> *Temps - I approved this so you may enjoy the group buttfucking you deserve... play nice with respected members on this board.... or GTFO !!*


Dude are you kidding us. You have been a member since November! Go take your whining BS somewhere else. Great, you got hired by BPD, but you would rather wait to join the MSP. Go ahead and wait, good fucking luck to you, but don't come on here and rub it in peoples faces. A whole lot of us had to move far away to become cops, and did not have the choices you have. If you are this arrogant as a possible recruit, I can only imagine the attitude you would have on the street. Your family must be proud of your great test taking, but no one else gives a shit!


----------



## USAF3424

BxDetSgt said:


> Dude are you kidding us. You have been a member since November! Go take your whining BS somewhere else. Great, you got hired by BPD, but you would rather wait to join the MSP. Go ahead and wait, good fucking luck to you, but don't come on here and rub it in peoples faces. A whole lot of us had to move far away to become cops, and did not have the choices you have. If you are this arrogant as a possible recruit, I can only imagine the attitude you would have on the street. Your family must be proud of your great test taking, but no one else gives a shit!


I'm sure by this time the academy staff have already figured out who he is, that is if he showed up.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I am sure, LOL.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Where is V with the background check?


----------



## Jamescosta

BxDetSgt said:


> Dude are you kidding us. You have been a member since November! Go take your whining BS somewhere else. Great, you got hired by BPD, but you would rather wait to join the MSP. Go ahead and wait, good fucking luck to you, but don't come on here and rub it in peoples faces. A whole lot of us had to move far away to become cops, and did not have the choices you have. If you are this arrogant as a possible recruit, I can only imagine the attitude you would have on the street. Your family must be proud of your great test taking, but no one else gives a shit!


I didn't write that, it was written by one of the masscops staff members directed at Temps. And no, I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Jamescosta

BxDetSgt said:


> Dude are you kidding us. You have been a member since November! Go take your whining BS somewhere else. Great, you got hired by BPD, but you would rather wait to join the MSP. Go ahead and wait, good fucking luck to you, but don't come on here and rub it in peoples faces. A whole lot of us had to move far away to become cops, and did not have the choices you have. If you are this arrogant as a possible recruit, I can only imagine the attitude you would have on the street. Your family must be proud of your great test taking, but no one else gives a shit!


And just to clarify, you didn't have the choices I have or you didn't make the choices I made? I served four years in the Marines, 2 years as campus police and the last 4 with Suffolk County. I've been working towards this for over a decade so I didn't have to move away again. No one made you move away so stop whining about it every other post.


----------



## HuskyH-2




----------



## Jamescosta

I'm done. Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## Goose

Jamescosta said:


> And just to clarify, you didn't have the choices I have or you didn't make the choices I made? I served four years in the Marines, 2 years as campus police and the last 4 with Suffolk County. I've been working towards this for over a decade so I didn't have to move away again. No one made you move away so stop whining about it every other post.


Folks, James won't be back for a little while. He just got shipped off on an unpaid three day vacation...and the thread will probably be locked by the time he makes it back.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

This thread angers Cowboy.


----------



## Goose

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> This thread angers Cowboy.


Yes. None of us here have made personal sacrifices of different kinds for "the job".


----------



## BxDetSgt

You have made more sacrifices than me? You know me, you know what I do and have done? Go blow yourself you arrogant rookie. Four years in the Marines, great, the other stuff does not mean squat. Do you think you deserve something? Are you a hero? Go fuck yourself, dickhead. When you finally become a real cop maybe you will understand how much of a douche you sound like. BPD or MSP is going to eat you alive son. Figure out who you are insulting before you insult them. I have forgotten more about being a cop than you will ever know, and I have and continue to work closely with members of both of the agencies you are trying to join. And before you think that the real cop dig is directed at campus cops and SO's, it isn't, it is directed at you and you alone. I was a campus cop. So don't even go down that road. You have done ZERO police work to earn the attitude you are rocking. This might be the first time in the last 6 years I have gone off like this, but you may be the most arrogant noob that has popped up in that time. Congrats!! You have all the makings of a future Chief!! Tell you what, stand back and let the police do their job sonny. Maybe someday you can carry my clipboard but until then shut your rookie, no job, mouth.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Every other post? Really. Whining? Really? I am actually pretty happy how things worked out for me BTW. Those who know me will verify I have a pretty fucking good job. Jesus you pissed me off. What part of Southie are you going to pretend to be from?


----------



## pahapoika

BxDetSgt said:


> Every other post? Really. Whining? Really? I am actually pretty happy how things worked out for me BTW. Those who know me will verify I have a pretty fucking good job. Jesus you pissed me off.* What part of Southie are you going to pretend to be from?*


I'm gonna say the point , but that's just a guess


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bx's posts make me happy. 

And it's okay to take digs at the Sheriffs dept here. They're HABITUAL line-steppers.


----------



## Goose

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Bx's posts make me happy.
> 
> And it's okay to take digs at the Sheriffs dept here. They're HABITUAL line-steppers.


Speaking of which - can we get an independent tally on how many times Jamescosta stepped on his dick in this abortion of a thread?


----------



## USAF3424

pahapoika said:


> I'm gonna say the point , but that's just a guess


Hey whats wrong with the point haha


----------



## HistoryHound

BxDetSgt said:


> Every other post? Really. Whining? Really? I am actually pretty happy how things worked out for me BTW. Those who know me will verify I have a pretty fucking good job. Jesus you pissed me off. What part of Southie are you going to pretend to be from?


Don't let the little prick bother you. Clearly he ran out of points to make on page 1, so he had no choice but to start twisting what people were saying in his epic attempt to shove his head so far up his own ass that it comes out on top again.

It's obvious he has no idea how things work around here, who plays here (both actively posting and lurking), and he has no idea who has sacrificed what. Maybe if he read half as much as he ran his mouth he'd know those things, but then he couldn't make himself feel better with his feeble attempts at shitting on all of your boots.


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> He'd fry on the Day 1 "integrity check" rear company street.


I wonder how long it would take him to realize that the trooper asking who "Jamescosta" is already knows the answer to the question.


----------



## JD02124

Well I can say I had a great time reading this thread.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Guys like this piss me off. Not just because he's claiming, "I'm entitled to 2 jobs, both MSP and Boston, Nyah Nyah Nyah..." But because there are lots of candidates around that, because of the foolish hiring practices, won't get a shot who would be VERY grateful for the opportunity.


----------



## JD02124

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Guys like this piss me off. Not just because he's claiming, "I'm entitled to 2 jobs, both MSP and Boston, Nyah Nyah Nyah..." But because there are lots of candidates around that, because of the foolish hiring practices, won't get a shot who would be VERY grateful for the opportunity.


I even have doubts if I would be able to get on Boston Police. That's even after being a 6 year Army combat veteran then working for the Rangers getting poked a few times then going to Boston School Police and now waiting on the process for VA Police. If anyone was to feel titled it should be me . . . and i'm not haha.


----------



## pahapoika

JD02124 said:


> I even have doubts if I would be able to get on Boston Police. That's even after being a 6 year Army combat veteran then working for the Rangers getting And poked a few times then going to Boston School Police and now waiting on the process for VA Police. If anyone was to feel titled it should be me . . . and i'm not haha.


Really surprised Boston didn't make that right. They should take care of their native sons.


----------



## JD02124

pahapoika said:


> Really surprised Boston didn't make that right. They should take care of their native sons.


They still have two more years lol.


----------



## trueblue

mtc said:


> Who's to say he'd even pass MSP's requirements?


 If that "look at me, I'm a cool cop" Jen Penton from "Boston's finest" could pass and is currently in the MSP academy.......then he might have a chance


----------



## USAF3424

woodyd said:


> Boston's hiring standards are extremely rigorous. I'm sure that someone who could pass them, would meet the standards for any LE position.
> As for Officer Penton, although I don't know her personally, she appeared to be a compassionate, dedicated community-based Police Officer, who was also open about her personal struggles, likely to help others who are dealing with the same. We need more cops like Jen Penton, not less.


My friend please do not believe everything you see on TV. Talk to some people from C-11, B-2, or E-18 and you might have a different opinion.


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## HuskyH-2

woodyd said:


> Boston's hiring standards are extremely rigorous. I'm sure that someone who could pass them, would meet the standards for any LE position.
> As for Officer Penton, although I don't know her personally, she appeared to be a compassionate, dedicated community-based Police Officer, who was also open about her personal struggles, likely to help others who are dealing with the same. We need more cops like Jen Penton, not less.


Damn you drank that koolaid. also I'm curious about these rigorous standards you speak of


----------



## Jamescosta

BxDetSgt said:


> You have made more sacrifices than me? You know me, you know what I do and have done? Go blow yourself you arrogant rookie. Four years in the Marines, great, the other stuff does not mean squat. Do you think you deserve something? Are you a hero? Go fuck yourself, dickhead. When you finally become a real cop maybe you will understand how much of a douche you sound like. BPD or MSP is going to eat you alive son. Figure out who you are insulting before you insult them. I have forgotten more about being a cop than you will ever know, and I have and continue to work closely with members of both of the agencies you are trying to join. And before you think that the real cop dig is directed at campus cops and SO's, it isn't, it is directed at you and you alone. I was a campus cop. So don't even go down that road. You have done ZERO police work to earn the attitude you are rocking. This might be the first time in the last 6 years I have gone off like this, but you may be the most arrogant noob that has popped up in that time. Congrats!! You have all the makings of a future Chief!! Tell you what, stand back and let the police do their job sonny. Maybe someday you can carry my clipboard but until then shut your rookie, no job, mouth.


I'm pretty sure it's you that brought the pissy attitude first, I was just looking for advice from cops with kids/mortgages that went through a similar thing. But that was my fault, I assumed this was a site for cops, not just people whining about nepotism/politics keeping them out of jobs. Cop gigs arent that tough to come by in mass. Just take the mbta, I turn them down every 4 months. Sure the pensions not that great, but hey its a foot in the door. This site should be renamed massWhine.com


----------



## Jamescosta

woodyd said:


> Based on a quick count, I counted eleven posts in which he stepped on it. Starting with his first one.
> I would give my right arm to be at 85 Williams Ave today, rather than picking up another OT shift at my current place. To see that prick taking his opportunities for granted, going through the process just "for experience", really pissed me off. If he actually did show for day one, I would pay money to see him outed in front of the Academy staff. Tell your BPD Academy instructor on Day 1 that you went through the process just for experience and want to leave for MSP. Should be a fun 24 weeks.


You'd give your right arm? All talk


----------



## Goose

This thread has run officially run its course. The vacation appears to not have been long enough either.


----------

